

Apple Buys Beats - tfang17
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/08/apple-acquires-beats-for-3-2b/

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138)

------
ksixmju
"Apple Buys Beats" is A LOT different than "Apple to buy Beats..."

